# Underbite?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 3 month old buckling with an underbite. I noticed it when I got him, but didn't really think anything of it. I was looking at it today and was wondering if this will be passed onto his kids? Neither sire nor dam have one so I didn't know if it would be considered hereditary or some type of defect? 
Is it a bad trait for a goat to have? Will it hurt them in the show ring?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Underbite is as bad as an overbite...and it can be genetic.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it always genetic? If neither sire nor dam have it?
And I guess why is it such a bad thing? 
I have seen at least one finished champion with an underbite. 
I'm not trying to argue or anything..... I'm just curious.
Which bring up my next question.... Do I mention it to the breeder?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not the worst thing, no. But it's not desirable. I'm not sure why :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Underbite causes the bottom teeth to jut forward, almost exposed, when they browse, they need to have those teeth meeting the top pad to grasp and pull plants...it can also cause a misalignment with the molars making chewing difficult. Even if the parents don't have it, it can be further back in the lines.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Jaw alignments aren't necessarily a dominant trait, meaning a goat can be a carrier of the gene and it won't show until bred to another carrier, making the gene homozygous (it's still only a 50% chance, meaning sometimes a carrier might never pass it on (at least I think it's a recessive gene, I could be wrong).

I had a doe with an obvious underbite. She ate fine and it never bothered her, but it's unattractive and can be detrimental. I did mention it to her breeder, she thanked me for letting her know and she's breeding her dam to a different buck this year to see if it happens again. If you are polite, many breeders appreciate notification when z previously unnoticed flaw pops up. It helps them to plan breedings better and eliminate flaws from popping up.


----------

